# Just fitted Battery Master



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Why are these not standard on all motorhomes? I know a lot of them come with the ability to do it but as it's such a simple bit of kit shouldn't they all.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Because most of the motorhome designers don't use motorhomes!!! :surprise:

As you say, it's such a simple bit of kit, couldn't cost a lot if bought in bulk, could be offered as an optional extra anyway . . . and thereafter it's literally, _"Fit and forget!"_

No more worries about switching the charger, or flat vehicle batteries etc., etc..

Perhaps it's just too simple for them to comprehend!! :wink2:

Dave


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Because most of the motorhome designers don't use motorhomes!!! 

Hi Dave I think that you have probably hit the nail on the head.

Brian


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Can't understand the logic either, surely it would benefit a manufacturer to design user requirements into their creations.

Just fitted one of these myself.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SOLAR-WIN...=71f247b263b941dd86df8e8ffd5dc4b2&pid=100102&

Terry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

When I run my engine it charges both vehicle and leisure batteries. When on hookup it is the same. With the solar panels I requested they fit a switch so that I can choose which batteries get charged. Is this not normal then.

cabby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We did have a Battery Master on our previous van, and it is a good piece of kit.
Our now van has one solar panel and a Schadt solar control unit, wired into the Schadt blue box charging system. It charges both batteries but chooses which to charge at any one time without any control by us.
The van was new to us just before the winter, therefore, it has not had a proper use test as yet, but has kept both batteries charged over the winter, without hook up.
We are off soon on a longish trip, and If it does not perform as I want, I will either rewire direct to a battery of choice, probably the leisure as the engine battery will be OK (while we are away) and, when we get home, fit another solar panel and wire direct to the battery, and maybe get another Battery Master.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Graham,
I had a solar panel fitted about five years ago and soon after I installed a Schaudt blue solar panel box (LR116?). Since then the batteries have been automatically topped up by the solar panel, even through the winter. I have never had a Battery Master on any van, so assume that the Schaudt box is doing the same job. Hopefully, you should find the same.

DavidL


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

dalspa said:


> Graham,
> I had a solar panel fitted about five years ago and soon after I installed a Schaudt blue solar panel box (LR116?). Since then the batteries have been automatically topped up by the solar panel, even through the winter. I have never had a Battery Master on any van, so assume that the Schaudt box is doing the same job. Hopefully, you should find the same.
> 
> DavidL


Thanks for that David, it has been OK over the winter.:smile2:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Graham, I fitted a 100 watt solar panel about three years ago. Everything came from A & N services who were extremely helpful with fitting advices. I mentioned to Alan that I had fitted a Battery Master and he advised me to remove it as the Schaudt EBL was designed to charge both vehicle and leisure batteries, the addition of the BM could cause conflict. I have two 110AH batteries and the motorhome has never been on mains charge since the panel was fitted.

Mike


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

dalspa said:


> Graham,
> I had a solar panel fitted about five years ago and soon after I installed a Schaudt blue solar panel box (LR116?). Since then the batteries have been automatically topped up by the solar panel, even through the winter. I have never had a Battery Master on any van, so assume that the Schaudt box is doing the same job. Hopefully, you should find the same.
> 
> DavidL


I had solar panels fitted from new in 2002 along with a Shaudt blue box, but only my leisure batteries get charged.

Am I missing something? :serious:

Maybe my Schaudt LR 1214 isn't cable of doing both cab and leisure batteries.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ours def charges both, so I will have to see how it goes. This next trip will give it a good test. 
I have changed all interior lighting to LED and we are not power hungry, so I do expect it to work well.

More
Our previous van, did have a Battery master, but the solar charge went to the regulator and then direct to the leisure battery. Bypassing the Schadt Electroblock.
It did work well


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I fitted a BM and have never looked back - brilliant piece of kit and why oh why don't the manufacturers do it, OR if they already fit the Schadt why not say a BM is not needed...... surely such thing would be positive advertising in a competitive world .......... ?

Maybe I am being naive......

Dave


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I too have a battery master, never looked back.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

There are a lot of very simple things that manufacturers could install at very little cost which would make a big improvement to the motorhome. One being the load protector on the Alde heating. They cost £30 each, but I am sure they would be a lot less than that, if anything at all if they were part of the supplied equipment in a bulk order. The device makes a huge change to operation of the heating making it more switch on and forget but a pain to try and install after manufacture as one end needs to connect where the supply enters the van and the other end connected to the control panel


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Just a few comments on the general subject of feeding charge to both vehicle and Hab batteries.

I too have been surprised over the years to learn that some chargers do not charge the engine battery from EHU

In those cases Battery Master is useful, but redundant if the charger already does the job, like ours.

Except at home we are never on EHU [so why do I still carry a EHU cable? - well we have left the MH at friends for a few weeks so it has been used]

For wildcampers like us the challenge is to charge the Hab batteries. Obviously solar is one solution in the right conditions. Another is the battery-to-battery(B2B) systems which, in short, take the full alternator output and divert it to the hab batteries once the engine battery has been topped-up, thus preventing the normal vehicle voltage regulator shutting down the alternator output and depriving the Hab batteries of charge.

From readings on forums and talking to experts it appears that Schaudt Elektroblok systems work OK in their own right but are intolerant of connecting with other systems. We have had the situation where the B2B interfers with the Scaudt Ammeter and gives a negative charge reading after a few seconds - we just ignore it, since the voltmeter is showing an increased voltage, indicating that the batteries are being charged. [A shunt would solve that problem, but a bit expensive]. I suggest nobody connects any thing to a Schaudt system without expert knowledge, although I believe some Schaudt systems are designed to accept Solar panel input.

This is all *non-expert *advice.

Geoff


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Very good advice Geoff. The device to connect solar panels to a Schaudt EBL is either an LRM1218 or LR1218. Can be fitted to the following EBLs
EBL101
EBL 220
EBL 264

Mike


----------

